# Preise S5 CPU 944B, S5-ARCNET, IP246



## Jochen Kühner (26 November 2010)

Was sind diese Baugruppen denn so ungefähr wert?

Ist irgendwas davon selten, oder gibts die noch wie Land am Meer?

Die IP 246 habe ich in Ebay für ab 500€ gefunden ist das realistisch?

Bei den anderen 2 sind Preise von 100-1000€ vertreten, was kann man da verlangen?

(Sind alle noch funktionsfähig!)

Mfg.


----------



## all4sps (26 November 2010)

*Preise*

Hallo,
Für die IP246 kannst du 450 Euro verlangen.
Bei der 944B bekommt man im durchschnitt 200 Euro. Ausser du hasst einen Endkunden der Sie dringend braucht.

Freundliche Grüsse
all4sps


----------

